# Topics > Related topics > Languages AI and robots >  Triton, open-source GPU programming for neural networks, OpenAI Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - OpenAI Inc.

openai.com/blog/triton

github.com/openai/triton

----------


## Airicist

Article "OpenAI debuts new AI programming language for creating neural networks"

by Maria Deutscher
July 28, 2021

----------

